# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Elina, née en 2016. Type labrador

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé Labrador
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 9 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 




N° DE PUCE :  642098201050453

NOM : *ELINA

RACE :  TYPE LABRADOR

SEXE : FEMELLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 04/2016

POIDS : estimé 20/25 kg

POINT SANTÉ : rien à signaler

SON ORIGINE : Sorti de l'équarrissage le 10 Avril 2019.

SON COMPORTEMENT :  Elina est une chienne très timide , qui évolue tout doucement .Prends les friandise posées près d'elle. N'accepte pas la caresse .Aucune agressivité , c'est une chienne douce .Ne supporte pas la vie en box (bruits, agitation) qui l'empêche d'évoluer sereinement. Elle pourra évoluer davantage si une solution s'offrait en France.

Nous avons pu rencontrer Elina au mois de mars. Elle venait prendre les friandises à la main et nous pouvions la caresser. Au mois de mai, elle sortait, furtivement, de sa niche lors de la distribution des friandises. Sorti de l'environnement refuge, elle pourra mieux évoluer au sein d'une famille douce et patiente. Dans sa future maison, il devra y avoir, obligatoirement, un extérieur pour lui permettre de faire l'apprentissage de la marche en laisse, de la propreté, à son rythme. Le travail de socialisation sera nécessaire à son arrivée en France.


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 
de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS

Arrivera en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions : 06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org
Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org


Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*ça ne se voit pas trop sur cette photo mais Elina est très maigre* 

 


*là on voit mieux ses côtes*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Tres timide *Elina*  n'accepte pas le contact , dans son box elle est monté sur le toit de sa  niche .A pris les friandises que l'on pose près d'elle mais il ne faut  pas la regarder .
C'est une très jolie chienne , douce qui aura besoin de temps pour être mise en confiance .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Elina attend toujours qu'une famille patiente s’intéresse à elle.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lénuta  a écrit:*
Encore traumatisée ;  *Elina* a encore besoin de temps  ;  évolue  très  doucement

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Vu avec Lénuta ce jour, nous pouvons diffuser *Elina.
Suite à nos voyages, on a pu constater quelle prend les friandises, elle se laisse toucher du bout des doigts. Elle a besoin de temps mais hors contexte refuge, au sein d'une famille, il est certain qu'elle va évoluer.
Aujourd'hui, on l'aperçoit alors qu'avant elle restait planqué dans sa niche. Elle a très peur du refuge.

Elle aura besoin d'une famille ayant déjà eu des chiens. Disposant d'un extérieur obligatoirement pour l'apprentissage de la marche en laisse, la propreté car elle sera sûrement très peureuse les premières semaines de son arrivée. il faudra y aller en douceur.

*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

tellement belle *Elina*. Tout comme Baccarat et d'autres, elle a besoin de sortir de cet environnement pour progresser.

Elle est sortie de sa niche pendant que je n' étais pas loin     

Nous sommes rentré dans son enclos et elle est sortie furtivement prendre les friandises

----------


## Vegane7

Sauf erreur, la pauvre Elina n'a pas d'album à partager sur la page FB de l'asso  :Frown:

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est trop belle

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/qz_OaZFE3jc

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

aucun changement pour *elina*. Elle a fait une belle sortie de boxe mais pour montrer à quel point, elle était mal dans son environnement...





https://youtu.be/JI3X22azarE

https://youtu.be/4dH_ja1K-g4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Elina* reste cachée dans sa niche et n'en sort pour  prendre les friandises que lorsqu'on s'éloigne

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

